# S'Wheat Rescues Looking for Foster/Adopt Home near St. Cloud, MN



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to go buy a car and will post photos of Wilson when I get back. Meanwhile, his write-up and photos are on S'Wheat Rescues Public FB page.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/18769707553/

Breed: Wheatable (Rescue calls all dogs who aren't Wheaten Terriers Wheatables)
Name: Wilson
Age: 11 months
Sex/Neuter/Spay: Male/not neutered (Rescue will pay for this)

Comments: In St. Cloud, Minnesota. Surrendered from commercial breeder. Securely fenced yard required because he is a high flight risk. Lives in a kennel run, never lived in a house. Not housebroken. Needs training and socialization. Shy and submissive. 

If you are interested in fostering or adopting Wilson, please go to our website at www.wheatenterrierrescue.org and fill out an application. Once it has been submitted, email [email protected] and let her know of your interest. As always, you must be willing to go to where Wilson is to be considered. 

Rescue: 
S'Wheat Rescues, Inc., Kansas City, MO
http://wheatenterrierrescue.org/
Contact: Becky Austin [email protected]

Or PM or email me! [email protected]


----------

